# Moving to Toledo



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello, my wife and I want to move to toledo next year. Any recomendations about neighborhoods? We are both freelance workers so all we are looking for is a nice, quiet, safe zone with good internet conection haha  I guess we won't buy a car for a while so we'll need a supermarket nearby. 

I have family and friends in Madrid but it's expensive to live and I'm kind of tired of big cities. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there. When you say Toledo, do you mean the city or the province? The former is a big industrial city, with a historic centre, whereas the province is a sizeable region with over 200 towns and villages. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Province_of_Toledo


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi there. When you say Toledo, do you mean the city or the province? The former is a big industrial city, with a historic centre, whereas the province is a sizeable region with over 200 towns and villages.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Province_of_Toledo


Hello, I meant Toledo city  

Thanks!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

clarayana said:


> Hello, I meant Toledo city
> 
> Thanks!


OK, it's just that you said you were tired of big cities. 

As I recall the old historic part is on a hill on one side of the Tagus, though there are some residential areas down towards the river. The other side of the river is flat and is where most people live. The public transport is excellent.

I've only spent a few days there so I'm not really qualified to comment, but hopefully someone else will come along with more to offer.

PS you shouldn't have any problems with internet, as the city is served with fibre optic cable.


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> OK, it's just that you said you were tired of big cities.
> 
> As I recall the old historic part is on a hill on one side of the Tagus, though there are some residential areas down towards the river. The other side of the river is flat and is where most people live. The public transport is excellent.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info  I live in Buenos Aires, Argentina atm so Toledo population sounds like heaven to me haha. 

Hopefully we will be there by the end of January lane:
Thanks again!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

clarayana said:


> Thanks for the info  I live in Buenos Aires, Argentina atm so Toledo population sounds like heaven to me haha.
> 
> Hopefully we will be there by the end of January lane:
> Thanks again!


if you are an Argentine national, as your flag suggests, have you checked out which visa you might qualify for (and applied) ?

without one, you will only be able to stay up to 90 days in 180


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

I have both nationalities , so no problem with that  I'm going to present my marriage at Buenos aires consulate and get the "libro de familia" so my wife can enter without a problem and then ask for the residencia.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

clarayana said:


> I have both nationalities , so no problem with that  I'm going to present my marriage at Buenos aires consulate and get the "libro de familia" so my wife can enter without a problem and then ask for the residencia.



which two nationalities?

You might want to change your 'from' flag to show the most relevant to your situation with regard to living in Spain


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Well I have spain and argentine nationality but I've never lived there so I will be an expat? haha
My grandparents were from spain so my dad has both nationalities and so do I.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

clarayana said:


> Well I have spain and argentine nationality but I've never lived there so I will be an expat? haha
> My grandparents were from spain so my dad has both nationalities and so do I.


your Spanish nationality obviously means that you can easily move here, which you wouldn't be able to do if you didn't have that 

I believe you would be considered a 'returning Spaniard' 

Look for posts by AllHeart - she is from Canada but through 'inherited' Spanish nationality she has now moved here


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Will do! 

Thanks a lot :yo:


----------



## Deilasoul (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello, guys.

Also moving to Toledo.

Move there in a few weeks and currently apartment hunting.

Anyone else there just now? Any tips/advice?

Thanks!


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Deilasoul said:


> Hello, guys.
> 
> Also moving to Toledo.
> 
> ...


I'm moving in February :fingerscrossed: I'm already checking fotocasa,enalquiler,idealista,etc. Good luck


----------



## Deilasoul (Sep 2, 2015)

clarayana said:


> I'm moving in February :fingerscrossed: I'm already checking fotocasa,enalquiler,idealista,etc. Good luck


I've been here almost 5 months now.

If you need advice, I can try help.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi, I have lived 10kms from Toledo for about 3 years and I find it a very safe city. There are 2 excellent shopping centres, one in an area called Bargas and the other in the poligono, both areas have excellent housing coupled with good facilities and schools. The casco is very pretty and river walks are excellent but not for the faint hearted but public transport is excellent. I am very happy in this area and will probably pop my clogs here.


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Deilasoul said:


> I've been here almost 5 months now.
> 
> If you need advice, I can try help.


Hello, I'll be moving in May  I still have way to much things to sell/give away etc.. 
Thanks for your reply and I'm sure I'll bother you sometime later hehehe.. :eyebrows:


----------



## Deilasoul (Sep 2, 2015)

Did you ever move?


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes! We arrived in June and WE LOOOOVE the city!


----------



## Deilasoul (Sep 2, 2015)

Excellent. Are you living in the Casco?


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

No, we lived there for a month but it's not very convenient for everyday stuff so we moved to Santa Barbara (near the Train Station). We can walk to the Casco (15 min and take the escalators or take a bus.


----------



## Deilasoul (Sep 2, 2015)

Ah. I know Santa Barbara. Close to everything without being in the noisy Casco.

If you need anything let me know.

Good luck and maybe see you around!


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

That's so nice of you. 

Thanks


----------

